
What do political speechwriters have against paragraphs? - athan
http://nextness.com.au/insights/what-do-political-speechwriters-have-against-paragraphs/
======
kylemaxwell
(A) What looks good when written/printed and what sounds good when spoken
frequently have little to do with one another.

(B) Modern journalism has the same problem, only worse due to (A).

